# Exercise Helps Stress/Anxiety



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was going through my divorce several years ago, I was extremely stressed and lost about 80 pounds (I did need it though). I started walking at a park and eventually was walking 6 miles 3 or 4 times a week. I found that it helped me tremendously. If I had a rough day, I would go walk and feel so much better. I then met my current husband and things got busy and I stopped walking. Even though I was happy, I found that I started to have anxiety attacks and depression frequently. My IBS symptoms were continuing to be bad. Then I started obsessing something was wrong with me, etc. My son went to live with his father (my daughter is with me - and has no contact with her father) so, unfortunately, I still had to have some contact with my ex. Every time he started giving me a hard time about something, I would have the worst anxiety attack. He apparently cannot go more than a month without harassing me about something. Anyway, in the past few weeks I started eating a gluten free diet. I have no idea if I have celiac disease or not, but whatever it is, this diet has worked with the IBS symptoms completely. Additionally, I bought an EFX machine and have exercised faithfully every morning for 2 weeks now. I feel so much better as a result. Even this week when my ex decided to give me a hard time because I wouldn't change my pre-planned vacation plans and take my son (on a weekend that he wasn't scheduled to be with me) so he and his girlfriend could go away. He called me non-stop at home and at work, I didn't answer his calls (thank goodness for caller ID) and did not stress out about it like usual. If I did get a little stressed, I got on my exercise machine and felt better.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Exercise is a great resource, it always makes me feel better.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Exercise does for me what no pill can do. I just have to make myself stay with it. It's great--no bad side effects like medications, sleep better, cope better with stress.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

but how do you work yourself up to doing it??


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I put on my running clothes, and my favorite hat which sort of gets me in the mood. I'll usually go out and run at some point during the day or early eve and once i get going, I love it and i always feel great once I'm finished. It is hard sometimes though. Just keep at it, one day at a time. If I miss a day or two, just get back at it when I can. I've set a goal to run a 1/2 marathon in Sept so that has given me a goal.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

see, my problem is my discomfort being out and around people--unless i'm with others--but i can't get anyone to come exercise with me


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I go to the gym after work. I bring my clothes with me and change at work before leaving. Then I go straight to the gym and make myself work out. I often don't want to but force myself to do it because it is necessary. It is really cool too because the gym that I go to has televisions and you can watch whatever you want. I get though it by watching Star Trek and General Hospital. It keeps me focused. And there are people around which is nice. The exercise is really helpful.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I usually run by myself but I prefer that.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Minimum, I understand what you are talking about. I, too, tend to be very shy and disliked going to the gym by myself. Our neighborhood has a fitness center, but if there were too many people there, I would leave. My answer was to buy my own reconditioned EFX machine for our basement. I get up in the morning almost every day to use it. For me, it solved that problem. The problem is that those machines aren't cheap, and it'll probably take some time to pay it off, but for me it has been worth every penny (and my husband is enjoying the better mood and how much better I am looking







).


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you think using a treadmill will help?I dont like walking around the neighborhood by myself, and half the time my hubby refuses to go with me.............Btw, dlt647, if you want a great book on Wheat/gluten free, try looking up Danna Korn. She has emailed me (Celiac runs in my family, though I am not there yet) and she has the most fun, positive outlook on the GF diet!


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Emmab2003, I absolutely think a treadmill will help. That is what I started out on. You can change the inclines and speeds to get different workouts. Thanks for the info on wheat/gluten free. I have no idea if celiac runs in my family or even if I have it. All I know is that the gluten/wheat free diet has reduced my IBS symptoms to only a minimum (sometimes slight gas pains and bowels sounds - but no pain, bloating or constipation). I know that I have become allergic to dairy and I am so sensitive to other things. I figured what have I got to lose. It can either help or not help. Luckily it helped.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

You're welcome.I like that lady's book and atitude because she makes wheat free fun.And lots of folks apparently have trouble with wheat and gluten, Celiac or not.Best wishes.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i'm wondering how much a punching bag would cost...any idea?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My YMCA gives a class on bag punching and I'm thinking about taking it. The teacher said people need to be properly trained on how to punch because you can get rotator cuff and shoulder and elbow problems.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, I have no idea how much a bag would cost.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

I use a treadmill every morning before work 5 days a week. I am on it by 6:00 a.m. and go 30 minutes. I either watch the news or a movie to pass the time and I really feel it helps. I sleep and feel alot better. I do know, tho, if I don't do it first thing in the a.m. I won't do it. I am always to tired after work or going somewhere. It was not easy to get into the habit, but it pays off. My dad is 87 and still does the treadmill nearly every day. He drives all over and is completely self-sufficient. My parents really benefited by exercise and I feel it really helps this IBS problem. It was awful getting started, but now I would never stop.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

There definitely is a link between exercise and stress/anxiety: do some form of physical activity and it will make you feel better - even if it's vigorous gardening or housecleaning.I'd love to start walking again, perhaps even take up running, but I have a question: how do you manage to go walking / running with IBS-D?







I'm stuck on the outskirts of town: no place to run behind a hedge if things got bad, and no public facilites to use "just in case." I used to walk all over the city even when I had IBS-D so I know that I am capable of doing it, but now... I guess my confidence has taken a bit of a knock. The old "what if I...?" are what I have trouble dealing with, so any hints and tips you could share would be great.Also, thinking about exercise at home: I guess there are always exercise videos? Libraries usually stock that sort of thing which saves you having to spend a lot of money on something you might only use once.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have IBS-C so we don't share the same discomfort. Hopefully someone that has D can share their secrets about exercise with you. Good luck! Tiss


----------

